# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu >  Chiết khấu ngay 7 chỉ vàng SJC khi mua nền đất 299 triệu.

## dung280193

*Cát Tường Phú* *Sinh* tọa lạc tạimặt tiền đường Tỉnh lộ 9 Xã Mỹ Hạnh Bắc – Huyện Đức Hoà, Long An.

Cách thị trấn Hậu nghĩa 7 Km. Cách Thành Phố HCM 9Km. Cách Cửa khẩu Mộc Bài, Tây Ninh 30km (theo hướng Tỉnh lộ 8 – Quốc lộ 22). Cách Tp Thủ Dầu Một tỉnh Bình Dương 20km (Qua tỉnh lộ 8 và cầu Phú Cường)

-         Quy mô 107 ha.

-         Vốn đầu tư 100 triệu USD.

-         Trong vòng bán kính 1km có đầy đủ các tiện ích

·        10 phút đến Bệnh Viện Hàn Quốc

·        10 phút đến Chợ Mỹ Hạnh

·        5 phút đến đường Vành Đai 3 TP.HCM

·        7 phút đến Trung Tâm hành chính Đức Hòa

·        15 phút đến Đại Học Quốc Tế Tân Tạo

-         Gần các khu công nghiêp lớn như: KCN Đức Hòa III, KCN Xuyên Á, KCN Hoàng Gia, KCN Nhị Xuân…

Hiện nay tất cả các sản phẩm của dự án  Cát Tường Phú Sinh đều được cấp sổ Hồng ( sổ đỏ cũ). Hỗ trợ GPXD, hoàn công-  Diện tích đất ở: 4x17, 4x18… 

-         Đất xây biệt thự, nhà hàng ven hồ khách sạn 8x20, 10x20…

-         Giá chỉ từ 299 triệu/nền đất thổ cư view hồ sinh thái tuyệt đẹp.

-         Chiếc khấu ngay 5 chỉ vàng SJC khi đặt cọc và cơ hội sở hữu ngay 1 căn nhà trị giá 857 triệu đồng. 

-         Hổ trợ trả góp ko lãi suất lên đến 18 tháng.

-         Tặng gói "*Cát Tường An Cư*" với tổng trị giá *50 triệu đồng*.

-         Tặng thẻ "*Cát Tường Song Hành*" với các chương trình hỗ trợ vĩnh viễn như: hướng dẫn thủ tục xây dựng, xin điện, nước, xin KT3, hộ khẩu, nhập học...

-          *Miễn phí dịch vụ dân cư 1 năm* (Bảo vệ 24/24, vệ sinh khu đô thị, chăm sóc cây xanh...)

-         Thanh toán 30% trên tổng số tiền là đã được tiến hành triển khai xây dựng.

Khách hàng hoàn toàn yên tâm khi mua sản phẩm tại đây. Tất cả các thủ tục pháp lý sẽ được miễn phí và sẽ được nhận sổ khi thanh toán đủ tiền.

Đất đã chuyển mục đích sử dụng 100%.Hiện đang tách sổ nhỏ. * Cam kết ra sổ sáu tháng nếu chậm tiến độ chấp nhận phạt 30% giá trị hợp đồng.*

*Hotline: 0901352656 - 0938985193*

----------

